# outlook 2002 Sprache ändern



## calva96 (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur Zeit outlook 2002 in Benutzung, jedoch nur auf englisch, leider ist auch nur Spanisch oder Französisch zur weiteren Auswahl vorhanden, würde gerne auf deutsch ändern aber finde keinen Link zum downloaden.

Kann mir einer bitte einen Link dafür geben, bzw. einen Tipp?

vielen Dank vorab.

Calva


----------

